# Gas pain & Lomotil



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone else out there has had a problem with trapped gas(which for me results in shoulder & back pain) after taking Lomotil. I took three tablets yesterday & have been having problems in the night & today.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

This makes sense given how Lomotil (and Imodium) work. They tend to cause the intestine to contract in place (spasms?) and that impede the flow of gas.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

NO I take Lomotil and it does not trap gas like that for me. I have never taken 3 together. Does that make you C? I have taken maybe 2 at one time and I do get C. But welcome the C when needed.Take careKat


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN ON lomotil for 1 week and find 2 pills does me pretty good. What is the consensus about it, can you become immune to it and have to take more pills of it like immodium?


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

I usually don't take anything for diarrhea specifically, but I have a panic disorder/anxiety problem that causes IBS so I usually take Vicoprofin(just before certain events) and that works great, but I had a bad bout of diarrhea the day before I took the three Lomotil, because that's what the prescription said (1-2 pills up to eight a day). It was basically just to stave off any diarrhea because I had a photography job that day and was traveling. I still am having back pains today that I think is gas, but am no longer certain it's caused by the pills. In any case, I think I will stick to my Vicoprofin.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by d.mae:I am wondering if anyone else out there has had a problem with trapped gas(which for me results in shoulder & back pain) after taking Lomotil. I took three tablets yesterday & have been having problems in the night & today.


I get the gas and bloating with C from taking too much Lomotil. So my doctor gives me Zelnorm to even out the affects and that usually will give me normal bowel movements.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I took 5 Immodium Advanced today and still got D in the afternoon, I hate having this disorder! I wish they could just find some "cure" or pill that would really help symptoms! I am on Lexapro now and take .10mg for anxiety but I don't think it's helping, anyone know of a better anti anxiety drug for IBS-D?


----------



## d.mae (Aug 19, 2005)

Vicoprofin does the trick for me, however, I don't need to take it all the time. I am a little worried about becoming addicted to a narcotic, but since I only take it when I absolutely need it (i.e. when going on a car trip with others, eating during a meeting, etc)I think I'm okay.


----------

